# Customs Slots On a $3.oo Budget per. car



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

A set of MEV Org.Rim's for $3.oo can make a nice custom Autoworld car, and with a little lowering. My (5) latest budget customs, 68 Camaro ~ 62 Chevy ~ 57 Chevy ~ 68 Ford Torino ~ 68 El Camino


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work, somtimes simple upgrades are better...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Agreed on both counts!!*



coach61 said:


> Nice work, somtimes simple upgrades are better...


Great job on the swap outs. I have rarely spent much more on custom wheelsets myself. Mostly $5 for a set of JW's. If they're true, look good, and cheap... Why struggle with stock? nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

been using the MEV wheels myself. Good looking cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice... I like their white rims alot. I haven't used them on any AW cars, but after seeing your pics... I can see them in my future.


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Those do look good, have to look into those.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like Coach said, sometimes simple is better. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slicker than slot!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Silly question.......Where do they sell the MEV's and how do you change the wheels out? Most of my AW's and some of the other cars I have look like they have capped pins or something and I'm not quiet sure how you would remove the axle to change the wheel. Never tried it because I did not want to mess anything up. Sounds like such a newbie question, but most times, I've just left well enough alone.

Thanks for entertaining my question on your thread TJETDRAGRACER!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

the 62 really has that vintage look, the chrome wheels look like old hub caps. then add the white wall tires and the lowering, excellent custom car! The rest look good too....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The MEV wheels are sold by Mike Vitale (the original tjet restoration handbook) and the creator of a huge number of resin cars.. http://www.tjets.com/

As far as how to, it's rather easy. You need to put in either the original tjet axles for the skinny MEV wheels, or you can use the tough ones axle in the rear for the wider wheels, and only replace the front. Simple press on is really all it takes. Replacement axles are available from numerous sources, my favorite being RRR. His axles are straight, and have a good "bite" not only for the wheels, but the crown gear too. And RRR's are nice and shiney, which is important on wheels like the Vincents, where the alxe is the wheel "hub"..

Mev also sells vincent wheels, which is a German wheel manufacturer. The Vincents are very detailed, and the chrome ones are really nice (see the vincent thread for pics) and the same deal applies there too. You lose the independent front wheels, but that's not that big an issue. But the gains far exceed the loss.. One other note.. MEV's pictures of the Vincent wheels are not the best. They look rather cheesy in the pictures. If you get chrome, they will be chrome. The aluminum and silver are not polished, more of a silver paint finish..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like the red wheels.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Yes everything that slotcarman side*

I use stock Aurora front axles on my Autoworld car's and I shave a little metal off the rear AW axles with a file to get that tucked in look for the wide rear MEV rims. I try to make it so the end of the axles are even with the out side of the rim also, I paint the end of the axles with black paint before I put the rims on. Weird Jacks silicone t-jet size tires work the best on MEV t-jet size rims that I have found. The MEV wide rear rims stock AW or any tuffone size silicone tires will work fine. I really don't do this wheel swap for track handling but more for show.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Show is good as they look much better!!! Just don't like the tough one style wheels, it's a personal thing I guess. I like those :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The MEV wheels are sold by Mike Vitale (the original tjet restoration handbook) and the creator of a huge number of resin cars.. http://www.tjets.com/
> 
> As far as how to, it's rather easy. You need to put in either the original tjet axles for the skinny MEV wheels, or you can use the tough ones axle in the rear for the wider wheels, and only replace the front. Simple press on is really all it takes. Replacement axles are available from numerous sources, my favorite being RRR. His axles are straight, and have a good "bite" not only for the wheels, but the crown gear too. And RRR's are nice and shiney, which is important on wheels like the Vincents, where the alxe is the wheel "hub"..
> 
> Mev also sells vincent wheels, which is a German wheel manufacturer. The Vincents are very detailed, and the chrome ones are really nice (see the vincent thread for pics) and the same deal applies there too. You lose the independent front wheels, but that's not that big an issue. But the gains far exceed the loss.. One other note.. MEV's pictures of the Vincent wheels are not the best. They look rather cheesy in the pictures. If you get chrome, they will be chrome. The aluminum and silver are not polished, more of a silver paint finish..


Thanks! So in essence, you are completely replacing the rear axle assembly when you get the wheels and pulling the entire front wheel assembly and replacing it too? It's not just a simple pull off and press on replacement of the wheels. OK. I think I understand, and thanks for the guidance on the Vincent wheels too.

Another silly question - these are obviously for AW T-Jets...will they work on Tomy AFX chassis/axles too? Or are those different?

Thanks again for the information and help!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I use stock Aurora front axles on my Autoworld car's and I shave a little metal off the rear AW axles with a file to get that tucked in look for the wide rear MEV rims. I try to make it so the end of the axles are even with the out side of the rim also, I paint the end of the axles with black paint before I put the rims on. Weird Jacks silicone t-jet size tires work the best on MEV t-jet size rims that I have found. The MEV wide rear rims stock AW or any tuffone size silicone tires will work fine. I really don't do this wheel swap for track handling but more for show.


Thanks for the additional information and for entertaining my question here TJETDRAGRACER! I think I understand now. I was just looking at some of my cars it did not look like the simple pull off and press a new set of wheels on. It looks like the wheels are on an axle that looks like the end is capped and not able to pull off. Like I said, I never tried it because I did not want to mess up my cars. HAHA!

Thanks for the input on the tires too! I appreciate all of the info!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:Another silly question - these are obviously for AW T-Jets...will they work on Tomy AFX chassis/axles too? Or are those different?

Thanks again for the information and help!
PD2

The MEV wheels will be a bit too small.. Think of tjets as 1:72 and AFX/Tyco as 1:64. Vincent sells wheels for tyco/tomy that are equally nice, but I haven't found a US based seller yet. They do pop up on the bay almost weekly and the seller does 3 wheelset lots, Tjets with all tires needed, Tomy/Tyco with the front tires. Whether these will fit AFX and Xtraction I've yet to determine.. I do wish someone would sell all varieties of Vincents here in the states.. MEV, I believe, only carries the Tjet sizes..


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

PD2!i had to ream out my tomy hubs before they would fit on a tjet axle,so i imagine you would have to find scale specific wheels,as suggested by scman...my reaming job ended up off kilter,so i went with an afx axle and just releived the bearing points in the chassis slightly,and it worked great!i also like tjet silis on afx rims they fit tight and true.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks slotcarman and slotnewbie! I appreciate the guidance and additional information! Most of what I was thinking of were some T-Jet's and AW X-T's, but was curious of the fit on the Tomy's and what not.

Thanks again for the education!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Just added Two more Custom's to my fleet*

I added a (Blue metallic 68' AW El Camino) and a (Blue 69' Nova) with MEV Rims ~ Also ~ MEV's Color guild for body's and rim's. ~ The El Camino was a 2 stock Aurora Axel swap (4)std. t-jet size rim's.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

PD2 said:


> Thanks for the additional information and for entertaining my question here TJETDRAGRACER! I think I understand now. I was just looking at some of my cars it did not look like the simple pull off and press a new set of wheels on. It looks like the wheels are on an axle that looks like the end is capped and not able to pull off. Like I said, I never tried it because I did not want to mess up my cars. HAHA!
> 
> Thanks for the input on the tires too! I appreciate all of the info!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-T-JET-AF...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

This is what I use to pull my wheels off. I know it says GEAR puller, but it works on tjet wheels it can also be used on most AFX wheels.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hee hee and me with my needlenose pliers and flathead screwdrivers...gotta get some tools!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike Vitale,the man behind MEV will be at Bob Beers Super Bowl show.He always has wheels with him and all those great.I hope he's got some new drag cars for me.Well do you Mike. Tom Stumpf


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

win43 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-T-JET-AFX-HO-SLOT-CAR-PINION-GEAR-PULLER_W0QQitemZ140295624745QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item140295624745&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> This is what I use to pull my wheels off. I know it says GEAR puller, but it works on tjet wheels it can also be used on most AFX wheels.


Looks like it would work the same, at least to me. And probably salvage the axle and the old rim. Or does it start to round the rim at the edges where the "C" clamp is rounded?

Nice tip Win!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

PD2 said:


> Looks like it would work the same, at least to me. And probably salvage the axle and the old rim. Or does it start to round the rim at the edges where the "C" clamp is rounded?
> 
> Nice tip Win!
> 
> ...


It is actually flat on the bottom so the wheels and axles are spared any damage.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Ok just one more*

If anyone gets tired of me posting my cars please let me know. I just feel like that I am taking away from other post. ~ I just wanted tell you about my JL-AW Camaro ~ A First for me, I replaced all the AW plastic gears on the top plate of an Ultra-G T-Jet Chassis with Aurora brass gears and it worked with out a flaw, Not saying it made it faster but a lot more durable.~ And replaced the stock arm with a A/FX Mean Green arm. ~ I had to sand the edge of the JB Brushes to get them to fit, The brush holes are a smaller diameter on the JL & AW Chassis then the Stock Aurora chassis.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*A Sano Camaro!*

The Camaro looks sharp with the black wheels and decals. Sweet car!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

win43 said:


> It is actually flat on the bottom so the wheels and axles are spared any damage.


AH! I see! Thanks again Win! And thanks TJETDRAGRACER for allowing me to ask these questions on your thread - unintentional hi-jacking. 

Definitely a nice Camaro there! Red and black are my favorite colors! Great pictures of the car - I like those closeups!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

